# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  How to pronouce Bichir?

## Nonn

Is it Bi Chir with "ir" pronouce like "ir" in the word "sir" or like Bi-cheer.

----------


## stormhawk

To me it is. But pronounciations differ from people to people.

----------


## Slaigar

I use the "ir" because my LFS does as well. If I don't talk like them, they don't know what I am referring to! We might need to get a book on pronounciation of latin.

----------


## whuntley

> Is it Bi Chir with "ir" pronouce like "ir" in the word "sir" or like Bi-cheer.


Local use may differ, but the Columbia dictionary defines the second "i" as a "u"-like sound such as the "i" in "easily" or the "o" in "cannon." "Sir" is plenty close enough, I think.

Wright

----------

